# Micaela Schäfer am Strand von Fuerteventura 23.01.2013 [1x]



## Tom G. (24 Jan. 2013)

Schade, nachdem sie bei Facebook ein "heißes Strandphoto" angekündigt hatte, muss ich gestehen, dass ich etwas mehr erwartet hatte.

Die High Heels sind am Strand "ein bisschen" unpassend!?

Zur Rubrik:
Von Paparazzi- oder gar professionellen Fotos kann man bei so einem gestellten Schnappschuss sicher nicht sprechen und da sie auch am Strand ihre AbendgardErobe trägt, ist das Bild hier sicher richtig. ;-)


----------



## Max100 (24 Jan. 2013)

Ich sag nur: enttäuschend


----------



## romanderl (24 Jan. 2013)

Ausnahmsweise sind ihre Brüste mal verdeckt


----------



## [email protected] (24 Jan. 2013)

:-( das is ja nix.....


----------



## Claudia (24 Jan. 2013)

Tom G. schrieb:


> Zur Rubrik:
> Von Paparazzi- oder gar professionellen Fotos kann man bei so einem gestellten Schnappschuss sicher nicht sprechen und da sie auch am Strand ihre AbendgardErobe trägt, ist das Bild hier sicher richtig. ;-)



auch wenn es ihre Abendgarderobe ist  gehört es trotzdem nicht in den Event Bereich habe es verschoben hier passt es dann doch schon eher hin


----------



## Punisher (24 Jan. 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## comatron (24 Jan. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: enttäuschend



Im allgemeinen oder nur hier im besonderen ?


----------



## floge182 (24 Jan. 2013)

Naja  standard halt bei ihr


----------



## Satjo (24 Jan. 2013)

danke  in schönen strümpfen ist sie am geilsten


----------



## Rambo (24 Jan. 2013)

Mir gefällt die Frau und das Photo gut!
:thx:


----------



## chini72 (24 Jan. 2013)

DANKE für sexy Micaela!! Aber NUR ein Foto?


----------



## Sarafin (24 Jan. 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen oder nur hier im besonderen ?


Allgemein,für mich hat die nix


----------



## affe123 (24 Jan. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## Tom G. (25 Jan. 2013)

romanderl schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise sind ihre Brüste mal verdeckt



Bei Facebook werden Fotos umgehend gelöscht, wenn Nippel zu sehen sind


----------



## gundi (25 Jan. 2013)

tolles Bild danke


----------



## Jone (26 Jan. 2013)

Absolut klasse. Danke für die heiße Micaela


----------



## Drksd (26 Jan. 2013)

Wirklich immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## hartel112 (27 Jan. 2013)

da will man doch ans meer,....


----------



## Päffte (31 Jan. 2013)

Billig wie immer...


----------



## Tom G. (31 Jan. 2013)

War wohl etwas frisch auf Fuerteventura, denn am Pool trug sie sogar einen Schal.


----------



## derfen (31 Jan. 2013)

Nice! Schöne Pose.


----------



## Tom G. (1 Feb. 2013)

derfen schrieb:


> Nice! Schöne Pose.



Ja - da kommen auch ihre High Heels erheblich besser zur Geltung als beim Strandphoto.

Ob das Buch auf der Nachbarliege nur Deko ist oder sollen wir wirklich glauben, dass sie zwischen ihren ganzen Terminen die Zeit findet, ein Buch zu lesen?

Böse Münder werden gar in Frage stellen ob sie überhaupt lesen kann ....


----------



## weka77 (1 Feb. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## waunky (1 Feb. 2013)

huch soviel noch an^^:angry:


----------



## tarzanusmnetz (2 Feb. 2013)

ich mag Strand


----------



## shadow797 (5 Feb. 2013)

Normalerweise sieht man mehr von ihr


----------



## dennisbee (6 Feb. 2013)

Das ist nichts besonderes! Sie hat ja nie mehr an...


----------



## Riki (6 Feb. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## Dakar2k (7 Apr. 2013)

Leider nicht viel zu sehen trotzdem danke!


----------



## bsigi (11 Apr. 2013)

geile badelatschen


----------



## Tom G. (3 Juli 2013)

*Wirklich heiße Strandphotos [2x]*



Tom G. schrieb:


> Schade, nachdem sie bei Facebook ein "heißes Strandphoto" angekündigt hatte, muss ich gestehen, dass ich etwas mehr erwartet hatte.



Geht doch!


----------



## steilerpete (6 Juli 2013)

thx 4 the pix bro


----------



## Pillemann (6 Juli 2013)

immer wieder schön


----------



## MrLeiwand (6 Juli 2013)

schöne lange beine


----------



## Bowes (31 Aug. 2013)

Dankeschön !!!


----------



## Gausi (31 Aug. 2013)

gar nichts wert dieses bild!


----------



## scudo (31 Aug. 2013)

:thx: für die pics


----------



## benii (31 Aug. 2013)

Wow, toller Anblick!


----------



## dali4all (9 Sep. 2013)

Augenweide ...


----------



## dali4all (9 Sep. 2013)

immer ein Genuß ...


----------



## managerclay (28 Sep. 2013)

sehr schönen Bildchen, danke


----------



## machalla123 (6 Okt. 2013)

Achja der würde ich auch gerne mal über den Weg laufen


----------



## marathonochse (7 Okt. 2013)

sehr schick


----------



## MIB1986 (8 Okt. 2013)

den strand kenn ich doch noch


----------



## Tom G. (15 Okt. 2013)

Gausi schrieb:


> gar nichts wert dieses bild!



... deshalb ist das Anschauen ja auch UMSONST :thumbup:


----------



## Kugellol (3 Aug. 2014)

dem legs!!!


----------



## Tethor (6 Aug. 2014)

War die eigentlich jemals ganz nackt?


----------



## Tom G. (4 Sep. 2017)

Tethor schrieb:


> War die eigentlich jemals ganz nackt?



Nein, noch nie.


----------

